
Steam Link Beta Now Available for Raspberry Pi 3 / 3B+ - kbumsik
https://www.cnx-software.com/2018/12/06/steam-link-raspberry-pi-3-board/
======
tinfoilboy
Seems strange that they are releasing binaries for Steam Link without buying
their specialized hardware. Then again, I don't know of many people that
bought a Steam Link.

